# Clay Betta Sculptures



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I wanted to show you guys this Betta sculpture I did of my Betta, Buddy, who passed away last November. If anybody likes it, I may start doing commissions with these.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is too cute!! I might be interested!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I might start commissions later this week, since today is the last day of school and can do them during the Summer Vacation. I just need to buy some more clay, some more paint and work out prices.


----------

